# Started training for class



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We've got our first puppy class next week, but we got a head start this week as my friend went last night and gave us all the tips from alst night on recall! So we bought a treat bag this morning and have started.

I'm pleased to say she is doing soooo well. Even if I hide somewhere in the house and shout "Coco Come", she is straight there. We even tried it when she was engrossed in play and she still came straight away!

I'm sooo excited to begin the class now.

The one worry I have is about the amount of treats!?? We have been taking a bit of her kibble out of her portion and using that for the treat at first, but I intend on giving little bits of apple, carrot, liver etc (cheese seems to make her a bit loose on the poo side). How do you keep going with the treats and not make them overweight?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If she enjoys kibble as a training treat just keep doing what you have been and take it out of her meal portion, you can just add the other treats occasionally and randomly. Although I try to keep high value treats for Dudley's recall when out as he doesn't think its worth coming back for kibble, and don't forget a fuss or a quick game with a toy is also a reward.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Use the kibble and you can also add in other treats ie cooked chicken pieces, frankfurthers, sausage. About half the size of your little finger nail. When you're in training classes,you do tend to give rather a lot of treats and once they feel full, they don't pay as much attention.

Enjoy your first training class. Cockapoo's are intelligent and keen to learn.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I've always used their kibble like you say out of their portion but at training they said that when they're puppies they tend to gobble down the treats and could choke on dry food- I use kibble at home for practice but a higher value soft treat at class. We start puppy classes with Bracken on tuesday, I can't wait to see her play with puppies her own size (rather than the Willow monster)!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

When we had our training classes, we were told not to give them their usual amount of food beforehand to make them hungrier for the amount of treats you will get through in the class. I think that really helps to keep them interested. x


----------

